# Can AppleScript do network drive mounting like this?



## Snowball (Feb 20, 2003)

I am trying to write an AppleScript for our computer lab to automate login to my school network. There's a catch though. There are three possible servers somebody can log on to, one for freshman/soph, one for juni/seniors, and one for faculty. Basically, i want to write a script that automates the login process in the attached picture. I know you can mount drives with AppleScript, but what I would like to do is have a pop up menu with the three servers and two text input boxes, one for name, and one for password. Is this possible?
If you don't understand what I mean, please ask away!
Thanks!


----------



## Snowball (Feb 25, 2003)

*Bump!*
Nobody has any idea at all? If you don't know, could you forward me to someone/a site who might know? Thanks.


----------

